# Three of my tracks used in book trailer. Voice over by Bill Paxton!



## ozmorphasis (May 5, 2012)

Author John Leake just used three of my tracks in the trailer for his new book, Cold a Long Time: an Alpine Mystery.

The voice over was done by none other than Bill Paxton (Apollo 13, Aliens, Titanic, and most importantly, Chet from Weird Science!) 

https://vimeo.com/41506266

Website for the book: http://www.coldalongtime.com/


----------



## Mike Marino (May 5, 2012)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## Steve Martin (May 5, 2012)

Hi ozmorphasis,

I enjoyed listening to the music you created for the video. Congrats also!

thanks so much for sharing this.


best,

Steve


----------



## ozmorphasis (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Mike and Steve!


----------

